# Converting men's shoe size to womens'



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

8.5 - 1.5 = 7 not 6, so 7. Euro sizes are the same for men's and women's and the 5.10 page for the canyoneer lists a women's 8.5 and a men's 7 as a euro 39.5 so the same length which backs up that math. I can't grasp a dry-suit footie needing a full size, maybe a 1/2 size?? Which would be a men's 7.5 or an 8 if you want the full size.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Just checking your math skills.... ha  I absolutely love when I f* up simple math and then post it on the internet. Awesome.
They only have whole size options, no 1/2 sizes. I think a whole size is going to be just about right, maybe a little big, but that can be mitigated easy enough with a thick sock. I think I'm going to forgo the good deal and go to Confluence (which also said they would offer up a deal this time of year), and try them on with the drysuit bootie.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I wear a women's size 9 or 9.5 and a men's 8 usually fits me. I have a wide foot, so I generally buy men's shoes. I think the shoe (Merrill) I wore with my dry suit was an 8.5 for the extra room. I'd go with the 7.5 at least, especially if you have a wide foot.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

I wear a size 7.5 womens and a size 5 mens. I find the mens 5 and womens 7.5 the exact same length but the mens 5 is often a bit too wide. Of course this is a difference of 2.5 so not sure why the math works different for my feet...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'm heading to confluence today and will report back what ends up being the best fit. 

Thanks again!

Beth


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

*Rule of 2*

I used to sell ladies shoes in college at a salon shoe department and the rule of 2 usually (not always) applied. So if you wanted to go from a woman's size and convert to a man's size then you'd subtract 2 from the size. Women's size 8 is a man's 6. What threw a kink in the calculation was widths and back in the day when shoes were manufactured in the U.S., Brazil, Italy, etc asian or european makers cut the vamp of the shoe smaller and the lasts that they are stitched on are usually smaller or larger depending. It would also depend on the type of shoe sneaker versus high heel pump. Nike were notorious for a smaller last than a converse. I think in today's size conversion it may be hit and miss. 2 mm of neoprene would surely take up some room if you have a narrow foot. If you still have room add a foot insert or toe insert to take up room. If it's too tight rip out the foot bed (usually glued in) rarely stitched in. Most shoes can still be modified. You'd be amazed at the requests we got in the name of vanity!


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Here is a handy chart....
Shoe Size Conversion | Zappos.com


----------

